# Halloween Music & Radio



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 163742

Halloween Music Radio 
Listen to Halloween music all the time...


Halloween music played (all types)
http://aolradio.slacker.com/?aolid=2401&flv=1

Halloween Radio (classic Halloween-kids too)
http://www.halloweenradio.net/

Home Haunt Radio
(Haunted Mansion music, Halloween oldies & modern music) 
http://tunein.com/radio/Home-Haunt-Radio-s160235/

Halloween Classics (Halloween pop music)
http://tunein.com/radio/Halloween-Classics-s182811/

View attachment 163746


Horror Theater (not music, listen to old scary radio shows-plays)
http://tunein.com/radio/Horror-Theatre-s122422/

Roswell UFO Radio (old radio shows-plays)
http://tunein.com/radio/Roswell-UFO-Radio-s138252/

Haunted Radio PodCast
http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/[


Halloween Music

There is a _ton_ of other blog posts & threads on Halloween music, here on the Forum. This is just my addition to all the other great lists...not classic Halloween music but is fun to play at a Haloween party.

(If you like this type of music, I have a blog post from last year with a complete list of songs.) http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/1016-music-halloween-party.html 

Cool version of the classic Jonny Cash song.















The Cult... I don't know why I think of Halloween? It must be their outfits, they look like they could be at a costume party. When I look closer... Ian Astbury's hat in the opening kinda reminds me of a witch's hat, weird.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't forget my personal fav _HALLOWEENRADIO.COM_! The click link is just up top and makes it fun to read Halloween Forum to a great assortment of classic tunes. Go to Facebook site to get the latest!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo;bt2817 said:


> Don't forget my personal fav _HALLOWEENRADIO.COM_! The click link is just up top and makes it fun to read Halloween Forum to a great assortment of classic tunes. Go to Facebook site to get the latest!




THANKS!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

are any of these on Ziheartradio?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

the blame Z gets in the way.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

DarkManDustin;bt2820 said:


> the blame Z gets in the way.


No, it doesn't look like it...if you have the link to the site please post, if you would like.
Thanks _.*H1*_


----------

